# Which Pieces do You REALLY LOVE? 1975-Present



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm always in a quest to find great music. Honestly, one of the main reasons I come to TC is to mine all of you...to pick your brains to learn of great music that I'm not familiar with. So, with this end in mind, I'd like to ask all of you:

*OF ALL THAT HAS BEEN COMPOSED SINCE 1975, WHICH PIECES DO YOU REALLY LOVE?*

Please don't just list works you think are "nice" or "have a good personality" or that "donate to UNICEF"

I want works you lust after -- that you would write poetry to...works you would lose nights of sleep over. Addictions. Tears. Blood. Real Stuff.

_Did I go too far??_


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Henze Symphony 7, my usual pick
Xenakis Pleiades
Lutoslawski Symphony 4
Ligeti Etudes
Schnittke Concerto for Piano and Strings
Lindberg Kraft
Boulez Repons

Unfortunately all are pre-21st century.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Hans Abrahamsen - let me tell you (2014)
James MacMillan - piano cto #2
George Lloyd - Symphonic Mass


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't have enough space to list them all.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

These are pieces I love. I hope to add many more to the list.

Abrahamsen: let me tell you 
Adams: Harmonielehre
Adams: Nixon in China
Andriessen: De Staat
Burhans: Magnificat
Corigliano: Symphony No.1
Furrer: Piano Concerto
Gubaidulina: In Tempus Praesens
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
Harvey: Mortuos Plango Vivos Voco
Rzewski: El Pueblo Unido
Ruders: Symphony No.4
Maxwell-Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No.9
Maxwell-Davies: Trumpet Concerto
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
Pärt: Fratres
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
Rihm: 3 Gedichte von Monique Thone
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade
Van der Aa: Hysteresis


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

hpowders said:


> I don't have enough space to list them all.


Thanks for sharing and being so magnanimous with your wealth of listening experience


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm afraid I really haven't heard anything I've liked written since then but I'll get back to this thread when I do.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Not sure about "love", but I've had _feelings_ of some sort regarding these 15 great works.

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
Adams, J. Luther: Become Ocean
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Les Enfants Terribles
Glass: Symphony No. 8 
Glass: Symphony No. 9
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3
Kancheli: Mourned by the Wind
Penderecki: Partita, for Harpsichord and Orchestra (1971, but it is good stuff)
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto No. 1
Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel of Light"
Rautavaara: Vigilia
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Schnittke: String Trio


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I should probably create a permanent list of my recent favourites so I can easily answer these sorts of questions.

There's a ton of music since 1975 that I at least "really like", and I'd have to give a bit of thought about exactly where that expands to "love".

But some off the top of my head:
Part: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians, Piano Counterpoint (in particular, but there are plenty of others)
Glass: so many - but notably Glassworks, Akhnaten, Aguas da Amazonia
Wolfe: Steel Hammer
Lang: The Difficulty of Crossing a Field
Gordon: Yo Shakespeare
Adams, JL: Become Ocean
Adams, J: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
Sumera: Mushroom Cantata
Nyman: Wonderland, In re Don Giovanni
Schnittke: Piano quintet, Concerto Grosso no.1
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás, Stainless Staining
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie
Abrahmsen: Let Me Tell You
Roth: Songs in Time of War
Sondheim: Sweeney Todd (am I allowed this?)

There's loads more...


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

SO many great pieces written since 1975... yikes, where to begin? I'll limit myself to three composers and three each of their works...

Ligeti, Piano Etudes
Ligeti, Horn Trio
Ligeti, Viola Sonata
Lutoslawski, Symphony 3
Lutoslawski, Symphony 4
Lutoslawski, Piano Concerto
Schnittke, Piano Quintet
Schnittke, Concerto for Piano and Strings
Schnittke, Concerto Grosso #1


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

In general, I love most of the works by *Toru Takemitsu*, a supreme colorist in the tradition of Debussy and Messiaen. These post-1975 pieces speak to me the most:

_I Hear the Water Dreaming_ (for flute and orchestra) 
_Nostalgia: In Memory of Andrej Tarkovsky_(for violin and orchestra)
_A String Around Autumn_ (for viola and orchestra)
_Orion _(for cello and piano)
_And Then I Knew It was The Wind_ (for flute, viola, and harp)

From the opera side, *Aribert Reimann*'s _Lear_ (1978) is my most favorite: the score is extremely dense and brutal which suits the story of Lear perfectly. Next is *John Corigliano*'s _The Ghosts of Versailles_ (1992). Corigliano's symphonies are great as well.

For choral music, I love *James MacMillan*. _Seven Last Words from The Cross_ (1993) and _St.John Passion_ (2007) are very impressive sacred choral works in the tradition of Bach, Mendelssohn, and Messiaen.

*Carl Vine* composed some nice works for the solo piano. Check out his _Five Bagatelles _(1994).

I have a soft spot for *Nikolai Kapustin*, who wrote for classical forms with jazz idioms (and it worked out well). I like his _Piano Concerto No.4_ (1989).


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know many. But I do love this one: Robert Moran's *Requiem: Chant du Cygne* (1990)





I just find it *intriguing.*


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Lots of pieces I like, and many are still growing on me but from the description of the OP these more or less qualify...

Rodrigo - Aterdacer
Rodrigo - Preludio de Anoranza
Rzewski - The People United....
Gubaidulina - Viola Concerto
Schnittke - Concerto for Piano and Strings
Schnittke - Piano Quintet
Takemitsu - From Me Flows What You Call Time
Takemitsu - Toward the Sea
Reich - The Desert Music
Lopez - Untitled Sonic Microorganisms
Berio - Sequenza VIII

I'm sure some others I'm forgetting.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll list some of them, but there are many!

Magnus Lindberg - Sculpture (2005)
Magnus Lindberg - Concerto for Orchestra (2003)
Joan Tower - Concerto for Orchestra (1991) 
Krzysztof Penderecki - Violin Concerto No. 2 Metamorphosen (1992-1995)
Krzysztof Penderecki - Sextet (2000)
Krzysztof Penderecki - Symphony No. 3 
Toru Takemitsu - From me flows what you call Time (1990)
Toru Takemitsu - I hear the water dreaming (1987)
Elliot Carter - Three Occasions (1986 -1989)
Elliot Carter - Violin Concerto (1990)
Charles Wuorinen - Two Part Symphony (1977-1978)
Charles Wuorinen - Microsymphony (1992)
Joseph Schwantner - Concerto for Percussion and Orchestra (1994)
Thomas Adès - Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" 92005)
Mason Bates - Violin Concerto (2012?)


Not that these are the only pieces by these composers that would make this list.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

This list is music I have bought and own on CD. I've invested the money in this music because I like this music. I think this music is terrific. Being a violin guy, this list is violin centric. 

Adams Violin Concerto 1993
Ades Violin Concerto Concentric Paths 2005
Gubaidulina Offertorium 1980, rev 1986
Gubaidulina In Tempus Praesens 2007
Ligeti Violin Concerto 1990 rev 1992
Vasks Violin Concerto Distant Light 1997

Lutosławski Symphony no 3 1983
Gorecki Symphony no 3 1976

Part Fratres, Cantus in memory of Benjamin Britten, Tabula Rasa 1977
Reich Different Trains 1988
Golijov Last Round for Double Quartet and bass 1996

I heard the Golijov live a few years ago. I subsequently bought a CD with this music. I listened to it yesterday, coincidentally. I posted it on the current listening thread.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I love way too many works post-1975. Here's my best effort to whittle down my selections:

Abrahamsen: Schnee (2006-8)
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
Adams, JL: Become Ocean (2013)
Anderson: Book of Hours (2004)
Boulez: Répons (1981)
Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
Glass: Einstein on the Beach (1976)
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi (1982)
Goebbels: Eislermaterial (1998)
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques (1985)
Haas: limited approximations (2010)
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium (1994)
Ligeti: Études pour piano (1985-2001)
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre (1977)
Moran: Trinity Requiem (2011)
Nyman: MGV (1993)
Pelēcis: Nevertheless (1993)
Pettersson: Violin Concerto No. 2 (1980)
Radulescu: Intimate Rituals (2003)
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976)
Reich: Different Trains (1988)
Romitelli: Dead City Radio - Audiodrome (2003)
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin (2000)
Saariaho: Sept Papillons (2000)
Schnittke: Peer Gynt (1987)
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" (1997)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

20centrfuge said:


> Thanks for sharing and being so magnanimous with your wealth of listening experience


From 1975 on, I drew a blank. That's what I meant.

However after sleeping on it:

William Schuman's final Symphony, No. 10 ("American Muse"), composed in 1976; Chrisopher Rouse's Symphony No. 4 from 2013; John Corigliano's Clarinet Concerto from 1977; Vincent Persichetti's fabulous Piano Sonata no. 12 (Mirror Sonata) composed in 1982 and finally Seppo Pohjola's impressive Symphony No. 1 from 2002.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll follow others' lead and keep the list short:

Shosty - Viola Sonata (just squeaks into the time frame)
Schnittke - Concerto for Piano & Strings, Piano Quintet 
Ligeti - Piano and Violin Concertos; Etudes for piano
Gubaidulina - Violin Concerto #2; Introitus Piano Concerto; and, currently, the recent Triple Concerto
Unsuk Chin - Cello Concerto
Elliott Carter - Night Fantasies
Esa-Pekka Salonen - Piano Concerto

Weirdest favorite (perhaps): Hovhannes' "Island of Mysterious Bells," for four harps: 




I'll probably want to add and substitute as soon as I'm no longer able to edit!


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Penderecki- Dream of Jacob
Adams- Short Ride in a Fast Machine, Shaker Loops

Admittedly, not much otherwise.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

George Lloyd: Symphony no. XI (1986)
Boris Tchaikovsky: Symphonic Poem "Wind of Siberia" (1984)
Boris Tchaikovsky: Juvenile (1984) & Variations for Orchestra (ca. 1973)
Boris Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. III "Sevastopol" (1980)
David del Tredici: Tattoo (1986)
Edison Denisov: Symphony (no. I) (1987)
Mieczyslaw Weinberg: Symphony No. XIX "The Bright May" (1986)
Fikret Amirov: ballet "Arabian Nights" (1978-1979)
Adolphus Hailstork: Epitaph for a Man Who Dreamed (1979)
Valentyn Sylvestrov: Symphony No. V (1980-1982)
Andrei Eshpai: Symphony No. V (1985)
Giya Kancheli: Mourned by the Wind, liturgy for viola (or cello) and orchestra (1989)
Giya Kancheli: Trauerfarbenes Land (1994)
Ādolfs Skulte: Symphony No. V (1975)
Jānis Ivanovs: No. XVII in C major (1976)
Eduard Tubin: Symphony No. X (1973)


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Dalbavie - Sonnets Sextine-Cyclus
Glass - Akhnaten
Glass - Satyagraha
Glass - Enfants Terribles
Glass - La Belle et la Bête
Glass - Orphée


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Peter Sculthorpe


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I really like to explore music from 1975 up to now. My favorite composers are Denisov, Schnittke & Davies. Pieces I REALLY LOVE off the top of my head are:
Denisov-Guitar & flute/guitar sonatas, 3 Paintings by Paul Klee
Schnittke-Piano concerto & Concerto Grosso no. 1
Davies symphonies no. 3 & 10
...I think it's an exciting time for music


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

About 5 years ago, I posted (in installments) my favorite 100 albums into this TC thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/20850-challenge-question-your-100-a.html

Within my Top 20, there's at least a half-dozen works written from 1975 onwards to 21st century.

1. Maurice Ohana's _Livres des Prodiges_ (1979)
2. Meyer Kupferman's 1988 Jazz Symphony
3. _A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden_ (1977) by Toru Takemitsu
4. Einojuhani Rautavaara's _Angels and Visitations_ (1978)
5. Arne Nordheim's _Spur_ (1975)
6. _Concerto for 12 Cellos_ (1981) by Einar Englund

As one might notice, my preferences gravitate around the late 1970s - a period of time from which springs forth a high concentration of works which I deem personal favorites.
My favorite Dutilleux opus, for another example, hails from 1978 (_Timbres, Espace, Mouvement_).


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Off the top of my head:

Berio: Sequenza VIII (1977)
Billone: Sgorgo Y, N, oO (2012-13)
Cardew: We Sing for the Future (1981)
Chin: Violin Concerto (2004)
Glass: Etudes (1994-2012)
Grisey: Les espaces acoustiques (1974-85)
Gubaidulina: In Tempus Praesens (2007)
Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980, rev. 1982-86)
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto (1996-97)
Haas: String Quartet #3 "In iij Noct."
Haas: in vain (2000)
Harvey: Messages (2007)
Harvey: Speakings (2007-08)
Hovhaness: Symphony #50 (1982)
Kancheli: Symphony #5 (1977)
Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues (1997)
Kapustin: Piano Concerto #4 (1989)
Lerdahl: Time after Time (2000)
Ligeti: Viola Sonata (1991-94)
Ligeti: Études (1985-2001)
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto (2001-02)
Norman: Play (2013, rev. 2016)
Nørgård: String Quartet #10 (2005)
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #3 (1998)
Rautavaara: Symphony #8 (1999)
Rădulescu: Das Andere (1983)
Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals (1985) 
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto (1996)
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 (1978)
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 (1976-77)
Schnittke: Faust Cantata (1983)
Schnittke: Piano Quintet (1976)
Schnittke: Symphony #8 (1994)
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata #6 (1988)
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #5 (1989-90)
Van der Aa: Up-close (2010)

Enough for now, I suppose.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

Portamento said:


> Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata #6 (1988)
> Ustvolskaya: Symphony #5 (1989-90)


I hadn't realized she was composing into the 90s!


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

Three more from three more:

Messiaen, Livre du Saint Sacrament
Messiaen, Saint François d'Assise
Messiaen, Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
Boulez, Repons
Boulez, Anthemes II
Boulez, Rituel
Reich, Music for 18 Musicians
Reich, Different Trains
Reich, Sextet


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Ustvolskaya Symphony No. 4

Dennehy: Crane


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Can't be bothered to list everything, but Gubaidulina's second violin concerto _In tempus praesens_ is one the most powerful pieces of music I have ever heard in my life - and I *really love* it!

My recent obsession is Abrahamsen's _let me tell you_, a piece for soprano and orchestra that has (rightfully so!) received quite a lot of attention on this forum too. It's such a great piece, I might have to listen to it again right now...


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Chavez Trombone Concerto
Ginastera Popol Vuh
Rautavaara Symphonies 7 and 8
Rautavaara Piano concerto 3


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm a little surprised how little attention Dutilleux has gotten on this thread! I love a lot of his post-1975 works, including:

_Ainsi la nuit_ for string quartet
_Les citations_ for oboe, harpsichord, double bass and percussion
_Timbres, espace, mouvement_ for orchestra
_Mystère de l'instant_ for orchestra
_Shadows of Time_ for orchestra (and three children's voices in the third movement, _very_ haunting...)
_L'arbre des songes_, for violin and orchestra
_Sur le même accord_ for violin and orchestra
_Correspondances_ for soprano and orchestra
_Le temps l'horloge_ for soprano and orchestra

He really is, for me at least, one of the greatest composers of all time!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Janspe said:


> I'm a little surprised how little attention Dutilleux has gotten on this thread! I love a lot of his post-1975 works, including:
> 
> _Ainsi la nuit_ for string quartet
> _Les citations_ for oboe, harpsichord, double bass and percussion
> ...


What a coincidence--I've been in the midst of a Dutilleux listening fest over the last few weeks. Even listening to the ballet and film music. Was thinking of making a note in his Guestbook at some point.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Two pieces jump to mind immediately.

Le Grand Macabre ('78/'revised '96) by Ligeti 

The People United Will Never Be Defeated! (1975) by Rzewski. 

I really REALLY love both of them.



EDIT:

I thought I should add Bolcom's Nine Bagatelles for Piano (1996). It is certainly because I played them, but it is true that I really love them.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Simeon ten Holt: Canto Ostinato (1976)
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976)
Nyman: 1-100 (1976), Water Dances (1984), Drowning by Numbers (1988)
Cage: Freeman Etudes (1977-80, 1989-90), Two4 (1991)
Riley: G Song (1980), The Harp of New Albion (1983/85)
Jürg Frey: Pianist, Alone (1998-2004)
Daniel Lentz: Los Tigres de Marte (2003)
Wolfgang von Schweinitz: Plainsound Glissando Modulation, Op. 49 (2006-2007)
Stephen Whittington: Music for Airport Furniture (2011)
Scott Worthington: Even the Light Itself Falls (2011-2012)
Max Richter: Sleep (2015)

1976 was a great year. Also, Für Alina (Pärt), Ainsi la nuit (Dutilleux), and Symphony No. 3 (Górecki) are among the compositions in that year.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

lextune said:


> Le Grand Macabre ('78/'revised '96) by Ligeti


Very loose aside: awhile back I decided to read some Michel de Ghelderode (with whom Ligeti collaborated on the libretto for Le Grand Macabre). Quite enjoyed his writing--"The Diseased Garden" is very amusing, if you like morbid and creepy stories.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Loads that I love, but there's one that really stands out for me: Gorecki's 3d symphony.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Blancrocher said:


> Very loose aside: awhile back I decided to read some Michel de Ghelderode (with whom Ligeti collaborated on the libretto for Le Grand Macabre). Quite enjoyed his writing--"The Diseased Garden" is very amusing, if you like morbid and creepy stories.


This is just a little off. 
Ligeti worked on the libretto with Michael Meschke. Their work was based on the 1934 play, La balade du grand macabre, by Michel De Ghelderode.

...I have not read any of Michel De Ghelderode works though, and would like to.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

lextune said:


> This is just a little off.
> Ligeti worked on the libretto with Michael Meschke. Their work was based on the 1934 play, La balade du grand macabre, by Michel De Ghelderode.
> 
> ...I have not read any of Michel De Ghelderode works though, and would like to.


Ah right, thanks for the clarification--misremembered. Incidentally, I've read a couple of his plays, but not the relevant one. Should check it out soon.


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

György KURTÁG ~ _Játékok_ (ongoing) & Bach Transcriptions • M. & G. Kurtág [ECM]
Frederic RZEWSKI: _The People United Will Never Be Defeated!_ (1975) • Rzewski [hat ART]
Peter Maxwell DAVIES: _Ave Maris Stella_ (1975) • The Fires of London [Unicorn-Kanchana]
Henri DUTILLEUX: _Ainsi la nuit_ (1976) • Arditti Quartet [Montaigne]
Elliott CARTER: _A Symphony of Three Orchestras_ (1976) • Boulez/NYPO [CBS/Sony]
Witold LUTOSLAWSKI: _Mi-parti_ (1976) • Tortelier/BBC SO [Chandos]
Benjamin BRITTEN: _Lachrymae_ "Reflections on a song of Dowland" Op. 48a (1976) • Power, Volkov/BBC Scottish SO [Hyperion]
Harrison BIRTWISTLE: _Carmen Arcadiae Mechanicae Perpetuum_ (1977) • Howarth/London Sinfonietta [Collins/NMC]
Fred LERDAHL: First String Quartet (1978) • Juilliard Quartet [CRI]
John ADAMS: _Shaker Loops_ (1978) • Ensemble Modern [RCA]
Brian FERNEYHOUGH: Second String Quartet (1980) • Arditti Quartet [Montaigne]
Brian FERNEYHOUGH: _Superscriptio_ (1981) • Bjarnason [Bridge]
György LIGETI: Horn Trio (1982) • Purvis, Schulte & Feinberg [Bridge]
Elliott CARTER: Triple Duo (1982) • Vaillancourt/Nouvel Ensemble Moderne [ATMA]
György KURTÁG: _Scenes from a Novel_ (1982) • Csengery, Keller, Csontos & Fábián [Hungaroton]
Witold LUTOSLAWSKI: Symphony No. 3 (1983) • Lutoslawski/BPO [Philips]
Alfred SCHNITTKE: String Trio (1985) • Kremer, Zimmermann & Schiff [Philips, live from Lockenhaus '87]
György KURTÁG: _Kafka Fragments_ (1987) • Csengery & Keller [Hungaroton]
Brian FERNEYHOUGH: _La Chûte d'Icare_ (1988) • Rosman, Elision Ensemble [Kairos]
Michael FINNISSY: _Red Earth_ (1988) • Brabbins/BBC SO [NMC]
John ADAMS: Chamber Symphony (1992) • Ensemble Modern [RCA]
James DILLON: _Siorram_ (1992) • Knox [Naïve]
Alfred SCHNITTKE: Minuet (1994) • Kremer, Bashmet & Rostropovich [EMI]
Per NØRGÅRD: Symphony No. 6 "At the End of the Day" (1999) • Dausgaard/DNSO [Chandos]
Charles WUORINEN: Fourth String Quartet (2000) • Brentano Quartet [Tzadik]
Brian FERNEYHOUGH: In nomine a 3 (2001) • Ensemble Recherche [Kairos]
James DILLON: _The Soadie Waste_ (2003) • Kawai, Arditti Quartet [NMC]
György KURTÁG: _Moments musicaux_ (2005) • Arditti Quartet [Radio France]


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The more I listen to Seppo Pohjola's First Symphony from 2002, the more impressed I am.

Some really fine, hauntingly beautiful passages!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Arvo Pärt's symphony 4 (2008)


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Wonderful Thread!!! 

Very important question. 

I'm pondering my answers, but a few that come to mind are:

Glass Einstein on the Beach
William Bolcom Violin Concerto in D
Michael Nyman Harpsichord Concerto
Kapustin Toccatina Op.36
John Tavener - Funeral Canticle (The Tree of Life)
Schnittke Concerto Grosso no. 2 
Terry Riley - A Rainbow in Curved Air
I would have to pick one by Arvo Part, George Lloyd, and Rautavaara.

Honorable mention: Karlheinz Stockhausen Gesang Der Jünglinge - Kontakte

This is an important question! I'm very grateful for those who took the time to answer it and whose answers I enjoyed.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Britten's Third String Quartet. It was given its first public performance on 19th December 1976, a fortnight after the composer's death.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's my list of most-listened-to/most appreciated compositions from the last quarter of the 20th century (basically 1977 through 1998):

*1977*

Trilogy (Don Banks)
Dreams (Erik Bergman)
Neither (Morton Feldman)
Le Livre des Katuns (Jean Prodromides)
Annunciations (Einojuhani Rautavaara)
A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden (Toru Takemitsu)

*1978*

Timbres, Espace, Mouvement (Henri Dutilleux)
Angels & Visitations (Rautavaara)
Symphony #9 (Roger Sessions)

*1979*

Birds in the Morning (Bergman)
Livre des Prodiges (Maurice Ohana)
The Ten Commandments (Alexandre Tansman)

*1980*

Magnificat (Jean-Louis Florentz)
Heaventree of Stars (Alun Hoddinott)
Violin Concerto #1 (Frederic van Rossum)

*1981*

103 Regards dans L'Eau (Marius Constant)
Concerto for 12 Cellos (Einar Englund)
Cosmogonie / pour une Rose (Michel Tabachnik)

*1982*

Sonata for violin & piano (Georges Delerue)
Requiem (Renaud Gagneux)
Organ Concerto (Ernst Krenek)
Shadows (Aulis Sallinen)
Introit (Thomas Wilson)

*1983*

Missa cum Jubilo (Gilbert Amy)
The Damask Drum (Paavo Heininen)

*1984*

Trois Visions de L' Apocalypse (Jacques Casterede)
Requiem (Andrew Imbrie)
Legendaire (Laurent Petitgirard)
Symphony #2 (Isang Yun)

*1985*

L'Arbre des Songes (Dutilleux)
Piano Concerto #2 (Ahmed Adnan Saygun)
Concerto for Orchestra (Stanislaw Skrowaczewski)

*1986*

Yi (Qigang Chen)
Nel Deserto (Alessandro Solbiati)

*1987*

Mystic Symphony #2 (Claude Ballif)
Loviisa (Eero Hameenniemi) 
Wings of the Highest Tower (Meyer Kupferman)
Montsegur (Marcel Landowski)
No Hay Caminos, Hay Que Caminar (Luigi Nono)
Traverser la Foret (Henri Pousseur)
Five (Charles Wuorinen)

*1988*

Jazz Symphony (Kupferman)
Lux Noctis (Ohana)
Byzantine Prayer (Horatiu Radulescu)

*1989*

Star Children (Hoddinott)
King, Queen, & Ace (Per Norgard)
Duplicates (Mel Powell)
La Noche Triste (Prodromides)
Echange (Iannis Xenakis)

*1990*

Sub Luna (Bergman)
Tympan (Geert van Keulen)
Du Cristal … a la Fumee (Kaija Saariaho)

*1991*

Symphony # 8 (Gloria Coates)
Eclairs sur L'Au-Dela (Olivier Messiaen)
Die Eroberung von Mexico (Wolfgang Rihm)

*1992*

Nocturnal Thoughts (Leif Segerstam)
Echoing Gardens (Bent Sorensen)

*1993*

Tombeau de Gilles de Raid (Edith Canat de Chizy)
Jocaste (Charles Chaynes)
Of Reminiscences & Reflections (Gunther Schuller)

*1996*

Concerto for Violin & Orchestra (Arne Nordheim)

*1997*

Concerto for Pipa with String Orchestra (Lou Harrison)
Music from Thomas Chatterton (Matthias Pintscher)


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Eclairs sur L’Au-Dela by Olivier Messiaen
Unsuk Chin's clarinet concerto
Penderecki's eight symphony


----------



## The Thinker (Sep 19, 2017)

This may or may not be sacrilege, but John Williams's Trumpet Concerto of 1996 really engages me.
His Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) may be a film score, but I think there is something profoundly symphonic and relevant in its elemental and musical juxtapositions.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

No mention of Rihm? Strange.


----------



## funclassic (Sep 5, 2017)

Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
Harvey: Mortuos Plango Vivos Voco
Rzewski: El Pueblo Unido
Favorite music instruments
Ruders: Symphony No.4
Maxwell-Davies: Strathclyde Concerto No.9
Maxwell-Davies: Trumpet Concerto
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
Pärt: Fratres


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Herrenvolk said:


> No mention of Rihm? Strange.


I listed a few by Rihm. One of my recent favorites.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

John Adams: "Grand Pianola Music" for orchestra, piano and choir.
Gavin Bryars: "Alaric 1 or 2" for saxophone quartet. Piano Concerto "Solway Canal".
Phillip Glass: "Glass Works"
Part: "Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten" and "Spiegel im Spiegel" for violin and piano.
Rautavaara : "Angel of Light" (symphony no. 7)
Steve Reich: "Music for 18 Musicians"
Poul Ruders: "Manhattan Abstraction" for symphony orchestra


----------

